# 335d Love/Hate



## Indvdl M (Apr 14, 2015)

I purchased an '11 335d with 36k miles in November of 2014. Shortly before the first service the SES light came on. Before I got it back in working order they replaced the pre and post cat nox sensors, DEF injector and the catalytic unit. I drove it for 1000 miles and the SES light came back on. Took it in and they replaced the post cat nox sensor. After another 4 months and 10,000+ miles, the SES light came back on. This time I am being told it is the EGR cooler. I don't have any specific details yet as I have not picked up the car. Supposedly, the EGR cooler is on national back order. This same thing happened when they replaced the cat. The dealer had the car for 2.5 months waiting for a cat to be shipped from Germany, also blamed on national back order. I love the car and BMW has a really long leash before I get too fed up. I will be purchasing an extended warranty and moving forward. I do have a few questions.
Is there a chance that 335d's don't take well to being "3rd' cars? My car is almost 4 years old and the mileage will be increased 1.5 times over the past year as compared to the previous 3 years. My opinion is these cars want to be driven and I am hoping, while common, these issues are just getting worked out and things will get better moving forward. I typically drive between 20k-25k in year and the car is bone stock. I have contemplated getting a JBD but am holding off for now. Just curious what others think.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

Indvdl M said:


> I purchased an '11 335d with 36k miles in November of 2014. Shortly before the first service the SES light came on. Before I got it back in working order they replaced the pre and post cat nox sensors, DEF injector and the catalytic unit. I drove it for 1000 miles and the SES light came back on. Took it in and they replaced the post cat nox sensor. After another 4 months and 10,000+ miles, the SES light came back on. This time I am being told it is the EGR cooler. I don't have any specific details yet as I have not picked up the car. Supposedly, the EGR cooler is on national back order. This same thing happened when they replaced the cat. The dealer had the car for 2.5 months waiting for a cat to be shipped from Germany, also blamed on national back order. I love the car and BMW has a really long leash before I get too fed up. I will be purchasing an extended warranty and moving forward. I do have a few questions.
> Is there a chance that 335d's don't take well to being "3rd' cars? My car is almost 4 years old and the mileage will be increased 1.5 times over the past year as compared to the previous 3 years. My opinion is these cars want to be driven and I am hoping, while common, these issues are just getting worked out and things will get better moving forward. I typically drive between 20k-25k in year and the car is bone stock. I have contemplated getting a JBD but am holding off for now. Just curious what others think.


I had the same thing happen to me once for my 2011 d. The station I was using had told me there was too much water in their tank and I had just used an additive to "preserve" the fuel from prolonged sitting. I just started to use the "italian tune-up" for this car and found a lot of gunk coming through the exhaust at the same time the SES light came on. Since then, the station mysteriously stopped being a "top tier" station and upped its price of diesel at the same time.

No-one, absolutely no-one, posts what fuel they use, whether brand name or cheaper off-brand. Given that branded fuel is almost always more expensive, its hard to assume that the fuel is "the same" especially in quality and quantity of beneficial additives.

I haven't had problems since, knock on wood, and that is 35,000 miles ago. I only use "top tier brand" fuel. Diesel is not diesel - lets not be delusional, the money savings comes from somewhere - its an open market.

PL


----------



## Indvdl M (Apr 14, 2015)

Pierre Louis said:


> I had the same thing happen to me once for my 2011 d. The station I was using had told me there was too much water in their tank and I had just used an additive to "preserve" the fuel from prolonged sitting. I just started to use the "italian tune-up" for this car and found a lot of gunk coming through the exhaust at the same time the SES light came on. Since then, the station mysteriously stopped being a "top tier" station and upped its price of diesel at the same time.
> 
> No-one, absolutely no-one, posts what fuel they use, whether brand name or cheaper off-brand. Given that branded fuel is almost always more expensive, its hard to assume that the fuel is "the same" especially in quality and quantity of beneficial additives.
> 
> ...


Whenever possible I use a BP around the corner from my house. It is a favorite spot for a local landscape company, tree service and tow truck company so my hope is the fuel is not too stagnant. I also try to lay into it on a regular basis with the hopes of keeping things "healthy".


----------



## Nadir Point (Dec 6, 2013)

I believe alot of the 335D reliability issues get amplified by inept or dishonest dealer service departments and clueless service techs. "Comeback rate" is a good indicator of service quality, and the 335D seems to be a regular repeat customer in the service bays.. Add the Internet amplification factor of dissatisfied owners and there you have it.

Having said that, I absolutely love my 33D and it will be my daily driver for the foreseeable future. Once you get past the emissions crap, it's all gravy.


----------



## sirbikes (Aug 17, 2012)

+1 PL. I learned the hard way not to use the cheapest priced no-name fuel I could find for these engines.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Pierre Louis said:


> ...
> No-one, absolutely no-one, posts what fuel they use, whether brand name or cheaper off-brand.


That sort of depends upon the state consumer laws. There's a Union 76 station (here in WA) that has always had the least expensive diesel products: it has a sign/sticker on the diesel pumps that says "not a Union 76 product".

Pierre almost never makes a mistake, but I've got you this time.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

floydarogers said:


> That sort of depends upon the state consumer laws. There's a Union 76 station (here in WA) that has always had the least expensive diesel products: it has a sign/sticker on the diesel pumps that says "not a Union 76 product".
> 
> Pierre almost never makes a mistake, but I've got you this time.


I've posted once about a Shell station that has a sticker stating "this is not a Shell product" on its diesel pump. I don't use that station. I believe the major brands insist on this. It may matter for their reputation and not be related necessarily to state laws.

My current brand of choice happens to be Shell, as in the areas where I drive they have made a concerted effort to capture the "branded" diesel market.

I also will live forever until I die.....:thumbup:

PL


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

sirbikes said:


> +1 PL. I learned the hard way not to use the cheapest priced no-name fuel I could find for these engines.


Hint: BMW wants us to use 51 cetane fuel, and that usually doesn't happen, to my knowledge, with "off brand" fuel. It probably doesn't happen too often anyway. But Chevron has been rumored to have more cetane as well as some other brands.


----------



## Indvdl M (Apr 14, 2015)

Picked the car up today. It was actually the SCR/DEF tank. Still on National back order and they will call when it comes in. Got some quotes today and extended warranty coverage is more expensive than EGR/DEF/SCR/DPF delete. Hmmmm


----------



## aherman535 (Nov 11, 2007)

*Cetane*

How can you tell a particular station's diesel cetane rating?

I've never seen a sticker on a diesel pump.

Thanks


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

aherman535 said:


> How can you tell a particular station's diesel cetane rating?
> 
> I've never seen a sticker on a diesel pump.
> 
> Thanks


Not unless its labeled and few are. No incentive to do so I suppose. Shame.

PL


----------



## jfxogara (Oct 26, 2012)

Indvdl M said:


> Picked the car up today. It was actually the SCR/DEF tank. Still on National back order and they will call when it comes in. Got some quotes today and extended warranty coverage is more expensive than EGR/DEF/SCR/DPF delete. Hmmmm


Indvdl are you coming to the DIY in Annapolis in September? I can show you how I have approached this issue.


----------



## Indvdl M (Apr 14, 2015)

jfxogara said:


> Indvdl are you coming to the DIY in Annapolis in September? I can show you how I have approached this issue.


I hadn't planned on it, but I will check my schedule and see what I can do. I think registration is open for a few more days.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Indvdl M said:


> Picked the car up today. It was actually the SCR/DEF tank. Still on National back order and they will call when it comes in. Got some quotes today and extended warranty coverage is more expensive than EGR/DEF/SCR/DPF delete. Hmmmm


My Ext Warranty cost about $2,800 or so as I recall. The Ext Maint was a bit less.

I have a quote to do the EGR/DPF/SCR delete + a tune for about $4,800 which includes the DPF down pipe and the SCR mid-pipe. And this includes the Walnut Blasting if required, which I'm expecting it should be done.


----------



## Indvdl M (Apr 14, 2015)

jfxogara said:


> Indvdl are you coming to the DIY in Annapolis in September? I can show you how I have approached this issue.


Registered as a helper. I am on the wait list to fix the drivers side lazy eye. I can do it in my garage but figure if there is room, why not. I'll see you there and we can solve BMW's diesel problems.


----------

